# What Photographer are you?



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 17, 2012)

Just found this in Nikon's fb page. I would say I'm the hipster.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 17, 2012)

"The Capison" LOL...


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 17, 2012)

That awkward moment when her lens cap is still on...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 17, 2012)

Alternate between risk taker and peekaboo. Unless you're sporting 2 bodies at the same time, straps just get in the way of putting the camera up at your face...where is should be.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, Peekaboo is a bit irrelevant, I think its meant to mean that you sue both of your eyes?


----------



## binga63 (Jul 17, 2012)

Safe shot


----------



## cayto (Jul 17, 2012)

The Hipster and...the tourist! :mrgreen:

I like to shoot with calm and relaxed


----------



## Hobbytog (Jul 17, 2012)

A combination of the Tourist and Risk taker


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 17, 2012)

This is what I think-
The tourist-someone who has a DSLR but doesn't know a lot about photography.
The rock concert-Someone who uses the DSLR for only special occasions
Jazz hands-camera phone and compact camera user
The hipster-Someone who has a camera strap, but doesn't use it
The peek a boo-someone who uses both eyes for the viewfinder
The risk taker-someone who doesn't have any strap
The thrill ride-someone which a cheap camera that treats it like a toy
The okay-dokey-first time DSLR user(Look how he's holding it!)
The safe shot-someone who uses their tripods at all times, even with a quick shutter speed
The capison-not sure about this, perhaps someone that dont look at their viewfinder when they take the pic?


----------



## cayto (Jul 17, 2012)

Lol Joshua i  dont think this is the only interpretation, at least I did not think anything of it that you said you :mrgreen:


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 17, 2012)

Lol, there are probably heaps more, I wonder if there are any other pics like this


----------



## cayto (Jul 17, 2012)

Different picks and diferent interpretations, each one is going to interpret your way


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 17, 2012)

Im surprised not many people said safe shot, as lots of people her use tripods!


----------



## Compaq (Jul 17, 2012)

Safe shot (digital) or risk taker (analog, when walking).


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 17, 2012)

Safe shot and risk taker...hmmm


----------



## SCraig (Jul 17, 2012)

None of the above.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 17, 2012)

SCraig said:


> None of the above.



D@MN, you beat me to it.


----------



## chinx16 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm a mix of tourist, jazz hands and risk taker.



Asian glow


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 17, 2012)

SCraig said:


> None of the above.


Haha! SO how do u hold it?


----------



## SCraig (Jul 17, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Haha! SO how do u hold it?


Properly, I guess.  None of those reflect the proper way to hold a camera.

I hold mine with the right hand on the grip and the left hand underneath supporting camera and lens.  Much the same way I hold a pistol.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 17, 2012)

Hahaha! I hate it when I see people do the okey dokey grip!


----------



## chinx16 (Jul 17, 2012)

SCraig said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Haha! SO how do u hold it?
> ...





I guess it depends on how comfortable you hold it. 



Asian Glow


----------



## Kolander (Jul 17, 2012)

Safe shot, mostly.

In events, Rock concert.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 17, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > None of the above.
> ...




*Joe McNally - Da Grip - YouTube*


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 17, 2012)

I know how to hold a camera, but interesting video. I saw a page where they had a massive bunch of grips, one was called the machine gun!


----------



## KenC (Jul 17, 2012)

The risk taker when walking in a not-so-great neighborhood, otherwise I admit no resemblance to any of them.


----------



## usayit (Jul 17, 2012)

None of the above.

Closest to a risk taker but with a strap that's coiled around my wrist.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 17, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> I know how to hold a camera, but interesting video.


It's not only about where your hands are on the gear.  Just as important is finding your balance, center of gravity and comfort level.  Having had spinal surgeries on both the upper neck and lower back, along with arthritis in both hands, it is imperative for _*me *_to have correct form with the heavy artillery.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow, that would really hurt the worst thing I get from holding a camera is finger pains...


----------



## DorkSterr (Jul 17, 2012)

This just shows how I carry my camera not how I shoot. Risk taker. But when it gets too heavy I toss it into my bag.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 17, 2012)

There is no Equipment Geek option (you know.. the guy with a 40lb camera backpack, and all the gadgets?)  lol!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 18, 2012)

Haha, yeah I agree, but thats not a grip!


----------



## binga63 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm mainly a "safe shot" because of the Parkinson's.. but i ramp up the speed occasionally to compensate...


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, is it a sever case, like MJ fox?


----------



## Buckster (Jul 18, 2012)

Safe shot most of the time for me.  I work with several tripods and head types to deal with most of what I shoot.  When off my tripod, properly, as described by SCraig.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 18, 2012)

Several tripods! Now that's an equipment geek!


----------

